# Help ID peperomias



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Could use some help to id these peperomia, the first one looks similar to p. Caperata, but the stalks look more red. The second picture I'm not sure what kind it is, all I know it's a peperomia.


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

first one looks like peperomia meridiana


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

The first one looks like resedaeflora or sancarlosiana, probabaly the former. The second looks like maybe what goes around as sp. Ecuador.

EDIT: or what jturner said. I wasn't familiar with that species, but after a quick googling, I'm not so sure about my guesses.

EDIT #2: resedaeflora usually circulates as P. fraseri, so that's what you'll most likely find pics under.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

2nd kinda looks like orba


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

These guys are pretty small. They are in 3" pot's if that helps any. The first one has leaves maybe no bigger than a quarter. The second are a bit bigger.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

That second one looks a bit big to be orba, plus it looks to have a silvery stripe down the middle of the leaf.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Orba gets pretty big


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Peperomia orba - Glasshouse Works


Look at second pic


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

I was actually going to say p. orba for the second but it didn't look like a perfect match. Juvenile plant grown in different lighting conditions could look a bit different than the adult so it could be p. orba.


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

After looking at the pictures of p. Orba it looks more like that than anything else. The leaves have a slight fuzzy texture to them. Others are more waxy, as described in the link above. From the picture on Google it doesn't seem to get that big. It seems to grow out more so than up. Anyone know how big it will really get? Or have any experience with Orba?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I've had two varieties of orba. Leaves ranged from 2-3 cm to about the size of a quarter, maybe a little larger. Very stalky. Didn't do well with wet roots.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Very likely Peperomia meridana and P. orba.


----------

